# Ok used my cream separator, now what...



## upsidedown

I know I can drink the "skim" milk, cook with it etc. but M wondering what, if any, cheese or other items I can make..I just hate to waste any of it. . I am sure you guys will have great suggestions. 


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## SolsticeSun

make Parmesan, it calls for reduced fat milk. My book says 2% so you might need to add a little cream back


----------



## upsidedown

Thanks...I just didn't want to waste anything and then have it not turn out due to not a enough cream in it. So it is always nice to know what I can make with skim milk as far as cheeses go.


----------



## fmg

Ricotta in the store is often made with skim and so is mozzarella, might want to do some experimenting, then report back here please.


----------



## upsidedown

Well I have been making mozzarella and it is turning out well...we use so much of it I will just stock up on that for now


----------



## Guest

upsidedown said:


> I know I can drink the "skim" milk, cook with it etc. but M wondering what, if any, cheese or other items I can make..I just hate to waste any of it. . I am sure you guys will have great suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


We wrote a blog about it. What to do with skim milk after separation
Do not throw it away, for sure!


----------



## SlavicBeautyNet

Found another great use for skim milk MILK PAINT RECIPE http://www.marthastewart.com/272306/milk-paint-recipe


----------

